# DistriBrute: P2P Powered Desktop Deployment



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

DistriBrute: P2P Powered Desktop Deployment.

*Keeping large networks up to date can be a costly practice. Large corporations or government institutions often need dozens, if not hundreds of servers to distribute updates and patches, for which they pay hundreds of thousands of dollars a year. With DistriBrute, the first P2P based desktop deployment product, this is no longer needed - thanks to the BitTorrent protocol.*

Note: DistriBrute is a legal use of BitTorrent protocol used as a product for internal distribution, and as such is one of the first commercial products for business use to reveal the true power of the BitTorrent protocol. For now, availability is limited to organizations in The Netherlands, and in the first quarter of 2009 it will be released internationally.

This thread is related to my previous post entitled Dropping 22TB of patches on 6,500 PCs in 4 hours.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

In another breaking news article about a legal use of BitTorrent, Stanford University Embraces BitTorrent.

*While some universities restrict the use of BitTorrent clients, others embrace the popular flilesharing protocol and use it to spread knowledge. Stanford University is one of the few to realize that BitTorrent does not equal piracy. They use BitTorrent to give away some of their engineering courses, with some success.*

While Stanford recognizes the benefits of BitTorrent, it is also cracking down on students who use it to download copyrighted material. Students who get caught for the first time have to pay a $100 fine, the second offense costs $500, and those who get caught three times will have to pay $1000 to regain access to the university network.

-- Tom


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I moved this thread to a more appropraite section.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Forecast: Legal P2P uses growing 10x faster than illegal ones.

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Forecast: Legal P2P uses growing 10x faster than illegal ones.
> 
> -- Tom


"In the United States, time and device shifting was considered perfectly legal under their living Fair Use regime. This was a key part of their Sony Betamax Case in 1984 which said that Sony was not liable for contributing to copyright infringement because the VCR *had substantial non-infringing uses*. The uses that were considered non-infringing included time and device shifting."
http://blogs.itworldcanada.com/insights/2008/07/29/drm-increases-p2p/

"The regulators cited a long-standing rule in Canada, in which most copying for personal use was allowed. To repay artists and record labels for revenue lost by this activity, *the government imposes a fee on blank tapes, CDs and even hard disk-based MP3 players such as Apple Computer's iPod*, and distributes that revenue to copyright holders."
http://news.cnet.com/Judge-File-sharing-legal-in-Canada/2100-1027_3-5182641.html?tag=nw.6

"Contrary to the music industry's assertions, peer-to-peer (p2p) file-sharing does not have a negative affect on the legal purchasing of music, according to a study commissioned by the Canadian government ministry Industry Canada (via Kapica's Cyberia)."
http://www.marketingcharts.com/interactive/study-p2p-music-downloads-increase-music-cd-sales-2287/

"The term ''file sharing'' describes the swapping of digital files between computers. The Internet was initially developed in order to do just this."
http://point-topic.com/content/bmm/profiles/BMMFSHARE08.htm&comp_id=4237&g=2


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

Also Blizzard's World Of Warcraft uses BitTorrent to delivery it's patches. Yes I Warcrack way to much.


----------

